
Ask HN: How do you do Conferences? - jumarm
I applied and was accepted to participate in the Programing Languages Mentoring Workshop [0] at the International Conference on Functional Programming [1] and the main conference in general, my first conference.<p>As a sophomore in college, I don&#x27;t feel that I&#x27;m prepared to get the most out of attending and my advisor—to no fault of his own, he&#x27;s interested in Computer-Human Interface and CS education—was not much help.<p>Since there is no one way to &quot;do&quot; a conference—especially during COVID-19—how do you participate in conferences?<p>Sidenote: I&#x27;m also interested in working on and presenting research to which I&#x27;m looking at participating in a REU [2] or one of the two research opportunities my university offers [3,4]. Due to the unnerving end of my freshman year, this summer was a wash.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icfp20.sigplan.org&#x2F;home&#x2F;PLMW-icfp-2020?track=PLMW%20%40%20ICFP%20<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icfp20.sigplan.org&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nsf.gov&#x2F;crssprgm&#x2F;reu&#x2F;index.jsp<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.elon.edu&#x2F;u&#x2F;academics&#x2F;undergraduate-research&#x2F;surf&#x2F;<p>[4]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.elon.edu&#x2F;u&#x2F;academics&#x2F;undergraduate-research&#x2F;summer-programs&#x2F;sure&#x2F;
======
brutus1213
I organized a major ACM CS conference this year. Some thoughts .. you need to
be super proactive. A super keen person would read the specific papers from
before and ask insightful questions during Q/A. State your name and
affiliation. Hear other people asking great questions and engage in
discussions with them. If there is a conference networking app or coffee break
session, make an effort to participate. In networking, best thing is to be
interesting (technically) .. have some of your own original ideas/opinions or
projects to discuss. Good luck!

~~~
jumarm
Thanks for your insight! Although I tried to grok some of the papers
submitted, I could only understand some of the jargon off-hand and I'll have
to drum up some questions for the workshop on Sunday and be active. Might I
ask which ACM conference did you organize? The conferences space is incredibly
large and vast in disciplines!

